# Safety of Pelargonium Sidoides while nursing?



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm wondering at the safety of Pelargonium Sidoides while breastfeeding. This comes in a natural cold product called "Umka Cold Care", but I cannot find it on kellymom.com

The box simply says to cosult a healhcare professional before use while pregnant or breastfeeding.

I have a terrible head cold - hoping for some natural relief. Any experienced herbalists?

Thanks in advance!


----------

